# Toronto, Ontario, CANADA - Luther - GORGEOUS LC Male - 1 year old



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was browsing the human societies website and fell upon this gorgeous creature! I couldn't believe he is sitting in the shelter!











The Toronto Humane Society

*Animal ID* 12174617 *Species* Dog *Breed* Shepherd/Mix *Age* 1 year 1 month *Sex* Male *Size* Large *Color* Black/Tan *Spayed/Neutered*







*Declawed* No *Housetrained* Unknown *Site* Toronto Humane Society *Location* Room B *Intake Date* 1/5/2011 *Adoption Price* $150.00 





I am going to contact the GSD rescue but I know they are lacking fosters right now and might not be able to help. 

I hope this boy ends up in an experienced, good home.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

He's beautiful! BUMP.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a looker !!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW! What a beauty!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous dog. I bet this boy has some great breeding behind him judging by his coloring.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Luther is a gorgeous boy! He has nice coloring. The description of him on the shelter's site stated his x-rays show early signs of arthritis and hip dysplasia, but not giving him any problems yet.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Luther's description has been updated.

Hi, my name is Luther! I am a handsome long hair German Shepherd mix and I am about a year old. I came to the THS from the shelter in Aurora where I arrived as a stray. I'm a gorgeous specimen if I do say so myself! But don't let this sweet face fool you, I am quite the handful at times and will require an experienced owner to give me the training I need.
I'm an energetic and playful dog, and around people I am very sweet and affectionate! But have quite a bit of anxiety around other dogs and can be noisy and hard to handle when I encounter them. My new owner will need experience with handling large breeds and dealing this type of anxiety. I would do best in a house rather than an apartment, and there should be no children in my new home. I am also a very high energy dog and will require active owners who can give me a lot of exercise.
When I arrived here, I had some x-rays done that revealed some early signs of arthritis and hip dysplasia. It is not currently giving me any problems, but my new owners should keep me at a lean, healthy body weight to ensure that I stay feeling fit for a long time to come! 
If you have the experience and patience to give me the happy forever home I deserve, please come in and speak with the adoption staff.

He has some issues that need to be addressed but leash reactivity can be minimized with some professional help. Joint supplements plus weight control and appropriate exercise will be a big help with the hips. He is such a young boy, only about a year, and has a lot of potential. He will undergo behavioural training at the shelter. For someone who wants to put a little work into him he sounds like he could be a fabulous companion.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't see many dogs like this


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Luther is still available. The THS has a couple of new photos posted. Gorgeous PB coatie.

http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/dogs.htm


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Funny how just because the dog is "large" shelters like to suggest no kids. If I didn't already have 3 (including 2 males) I would drive to Toronto for this boy. Whoever steps up for him will never be sorry. Gorgeous dog.


----------

